# my home speaker cables



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

I decided to make my own speaker cables for my front L and R. I got some Pro Co Power Plus 12/2 cable and terminated the ends with some Pheonix Gold bananas I had lying around. Certainly Looks like well made cable. Hopefully it'll be better than the 16 AWG walmart specials I have running to them now.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, you certainly won't wear them out


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

I tend to go over the top on things like this. OCD?, ADD, both, i don't know, but I sure could save some time if I weren't such a freak


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice. I use 14 gauge car audio speaker wire from walmart. Eventually I'd like to make some nice cables. no $ right now though.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

looks great. Why the bailing twine though


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> looks great. Why the bailing twine though


It's in the cable to increase both strength and flexibility.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

chad said:


> It's in the cable to increase both strength and flexibility.


oh i got ya. Thought maybe there were some psycho-acoustics involved.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

nice work. those ends came out clean.

why the green heatshrink?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> nice work. those ends came out clean.
> 
> why the green heatshrink?


Matches the green marker around all the CD's [/audiophile snake oil joke]


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

chad said:


> Matches the green marker around all the CD's [/audiophile snake oil joke]


LOL---a yes the mighty green marker.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

S Q 

can you e-mail me directly please.

each time i type something in pm,,

it logs me out by the time i finish typing what i want to say

, and i lose everything i typed when i press submit


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice word from ya'll. I'll have to see if they sound any different from my 16awg walmart specials. If they do, it's because of the green heat shrink. Couldn't decide between blue or green:blush: .

Zuki, I'll email you at the zukiaudio dot com address, as it won't allow any other.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

The only thing that I would change is to add some heat shriink to make it look like solid wire into the connectors. From the looks of it, it looks like there is alot of room in there.

Other than that they look great! Nice work.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

chad said:


> Matches the green marker around all the CD's [/audiophile snake oil joke]


I prefer the sonic characteristics of the blue sharpie myself. gives a tighter midbass and a cleaner upper midrange. has a bit of bloom though, some people like that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

looks good. i'm running some 20awg wire i got free with a memphis component set to my home speakers. don't see any need in changing.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

I just completed two 12ft runs of my cable (yesterday) and hooked it up. Very big difference!!. I couldn't beleive it. Highs were more audible and precise, sound stage was much more open and Full. When I say full I mean that it seemed that a lot more of the music was getting through, without a constrained feel. I know, I know, cables don'e make a difference. However, My wife came home not knowing I changes the cables and immediately said, "you better not have bought something new". I said "all I did was replace the cables with the one you have sen me making". I also replaced the interconnect from preout to my rotel with a 75 Ohm coaxial cable (based on advise from a knowledgable member). All I could find at my electronics store was coax terminated with BNC connectors, so I just bought 4 RCA's that are meant to twist onto the BNC's (cost me $18 total). With this change, I don't know that I noticed anything different either way, worse/better. I'm gonna keep messing with the interconnects though. However, this is the happiest I've been with the sound of my system thus far.

Now keep in mind I'm sending ~220W to each of my mains @ 4 Ohms, so going to 12 AWG may be the only reason for the difference.

just a little update. 

BTW, I listed type of cable with pics on first page. Can get the stuff for a pretty good deal at the above mentioned electronics store.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Xander said:


> I prefer the sonic characteristics of the blue sharpie myself. gives a tighter midbass and a cleaner upper midrange. has a bit of bloom though, some people like that.


Really i prefer the fat Black's with chisel tips, So rich and improves the timbre of the midranges so much, though it takes a little sparkle out of the top end.



Sweet cables, any inherent change in quality over the walmarts?


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Really i prefer the fat Black's with chisel tips, So rich and improves the timbre of the midranges so much, though it takes a little sparkle out of the top end.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet cables, any inherent change in quality over the walmarts?



I use Highlighters so my music stays transparent.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Infinity said:


> I use Highlighters so my music stays transparent.


Hahaha, good one!


Questions for you Need-sq, how long are the speaker cable runs? With 4 ohm speakers, the resistance of the 16 gauge cable could have been getting close to 5% of your speaker's impedance...especially if it was kinda crappy. Could be why you can actually hear the difference. I have heard that if the resistance of the wire reaches 10% of the nominal impedance of the speaker, then there is definite audible distinctions.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bobditts said:


> looks great. Why the bailing twine though



Helps with the oil resistant properties, and in a pinch, a wick for a oil lamp.

Why the fichnets, there not that sexy


----------

